# Ro Waste Water



## Uppy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello To All! Im New Here! I Just Had A Thought... Why Cant You Re-filter The Waste Water? What Im Thinking Is If You Had Two Containers/barrels, One That Would Hold Unfiltered Water And A Pump To Feed The Ro Unit And The Other Barrel Would Hold The Filtered Water. Could You Not Just Direct The "waste" Water Back Into The Unfiltered Barrel And Let It Go Through The Cycle Again? Mabey Im Not Sure How A Ro Filter Really Works, But Is This Possible?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum....

Good timing on your part coinsidense or not ? There are a couple of options for efficient RO/DI units. 1. High Efficiency Units (ie SpectraPure) or 2. Zero Waste units.

BWI (Tyler) just announced that they willl be making available a zero waste RO system in the near future. Not sure if it is their own or they are brining in one of the existing systems.

Do some reading up on it as there are definitely some obvious Pros / Cons as well as regulations about this type of system.

Here is an article on it

Hands down the best units on the market at a reasonable price are the spectrapure units


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uppy said:


> Could You Not Just Direct The "waste" Water Back Into The Unfiltered Barrel And Let It Go Through The Cycle Again? Mabey Im Not Sure How A Ro Filter Really Works, But Is This Possible?


Welcome to the forums. What's with the strange capitalization of every word?

To answer your question (in a short and concise manner), no, you can't pass the waste water back through the RO system.

As for the zero waste system, I believe all that's being done is having the waste water fed back into your normal household plumbing system


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I could be wrong on this as I'm just starting to learn the in's and out's of the RO/DI units but......

I believe the Spectrapure unit gets it's high efficiency by installing a recirc pump for the waste water.

Check out Page 6 of this document.
http://www.spectrapure.com/manuals/PRINTER_FRIENDLY/MC-UHE400-08.pdf

As for the zero waste units the water is fed into your hot water line.


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

I just use the waste water 

I have found that my tap water comes out at 390+ TDS, PH 7.8-8.0 and 
the waste water after going through my 6 stage RO is 180-210 TDS , PH 7.2-7.4 

I also have 2 whole house pre filters before the RO 

1, 10 micron 1, 5 micron and the RO has 3 carbons

Why waste filtered water


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

apisto-nut said:


> I just use the waste water
> 
> I have found that my tap water comes out at 390+ TDS, PH 7.8-8.0 and
> the waste water after going through my 6 stage RO is 180-210 TDS , PH 7.2-7.4
> ...


390+ TDS LMAO thats high for supply..

Yes we have a zero waste RO/DI unit and very soon zero waste RO unit. The kit is ours!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The high efficiency units use a booster pump to increase the working pressure across the RODI membrane to increase it's efficiency, as well as recirculate the waste water through the membrane again.

Zero waste units recycle your waste water into your household supply.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

BWI said:


> 390+ TDS LMAO thats high for supply..
> 
> Yes we have a zero waste RO/DI unit and very soon zero waste RO unit. The kit is ours!


Is this a separate unit or an addon? I bought a RO unit from you a few months ago, but still haven't hooked it up. The reason being that I don't want to see the waste water go to waste. If it's an addon, let me know when you have one available I will definately buy one if the price is reasonable.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

